
10/10 job application app - FjordPrefect
http://www.adultswim.com/misc/developer-test/
======
mfukar
"My life is a failed startup" \- I did _not_ expect an existential crisis at
10 in the morning..

------
throwaway2016a
The more I think about it the more I realize the Drupal question is brilliant.
I was thinking that depending on the engineering manager the "correct" answer
could be either. But then it occurred to me that if your views do not line up
with the engineering manager on the Drupal question you are going to be
miserable in your job so best to answer honestly.

The rest are kind of ridiculous.

Should start a poll on number of clicks to open editor. 0 for me. ⌘+<space>
iterm <enter> vim <enter>

~~~
bobwaycott
0 clicks.

<caps[as ctrl]> \+ <spc> st <enter> => SublimeText opens where I left off

or:

<caps[as ctrl]> \+ <spc> t <enter> => iTerm opens

    
    
        $ cd proj/dir 
        $ st .
    

Open project in ST.

------
s_kilk
7: Do you use Dreamweaver?

[ ] No

------
robinduckett
Yeah, it's pretty good. My life would be so much easier if I lived in the US.

------
bobwaycott
This is great. Loved #7.

------
edoceo
This is my new template.

------
wellboy
more like 5/7 ok?

